# SASKATOON, SK Canada



## PauloTheHouseElf (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone? PM me or reply here!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Regina, Saskatchewan here...

I'm pretty well recovered from my SA, but I experience issues with large social gatherings. I think I'll just be shy for life. I don't mind helping others combat their SA though... I know first hand how to get through it.

I've created a social anxiety group for Saskatchewan... Please add me on facebook and send me a message indicating that you are from SAS


----------

